# Gematria



## Authorised (Jul 9, 2004)

Here's a complete waste of time.

a=6, b=12, c=18, d=24, ...


now start constructing phrases from normal English words:

people+sin=666
devil + sheol= 666
mark+of+beast=666
Lucifer+hell=666
Lucifer+hades =666
devil + dragon =666
new+york=666
computer=666


Sadly, I found this in a Jack van Impe book that, sadly, I own. I have an idea, lets spell out the names of world leaders to see if they are the Antichrist!

:flaming:


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 9, 2004)

If you took s + bushey + fcb (founder covenantal board) it equals 666.


I KNEW IT !!!!!!!!!!


----------

